# 19?? Motobecane Nomade ??



## jcb999 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi,

Picked up this Nomade at a Salvation Army. Anybody out there have knowledge on a possible year range for this frame? I stripped the bike, and don't remember all of the component names (in the process of cleaning). In anycase, the luggs have gold outlines, and I should provide a shot of the headtube emblem.....but I'm lazy at the moment....hoping someone who knows looks at it before I dig in and give you all the components. It does have some stamping in the bottom bracket and dropouts.....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

If you need bettter pics, and some part names.....let me know....I'm just taking the lazy route!

Thanks in advance, 

Jason


----------

